# Any experience with taking kelp while pregnant and pregnant/nursing?



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I am 5 1/2 months pregnant and nursing a 18 month old.

I have been reading a lot about kelp and it's many benefits. One area that it is supposed to help is Asthma. I have a very low lung capacity and battle asthma.

I have rad on one site that kelp is contraindicated during pregnancy, but none of the other many sites that I have visited have mentioned this.

I would love some in pu tform mamas that have or are taking kelp during pregnancy. Aslo, as I am nursing, so it is important that it be safe for that as well. Plus I would like to continue taking the kelp after the babe is born and I am nursing both.

Thanks!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi there--I don't know about nursing, but I was taking kelp (Modifilan) before getting pregnant. I actually believe that it enabled me to get pregnant in the first place.

The information I read was that it's ok to take when pregnant IF your doc or MW can monitor your iodine levels.

I stopped since I didn't want to deal with the monitoring.

The other thing about kelp is that it can cause cleansing of heavy metals from your system, which I assume is not a good thing during pregnancy.

I would highly recommend Modifilan, if and when you do start to take it.

Hope this help--
Adrienne
first baby due 8/10


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I am just bumping this up to get some more input


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Still looking for info


----------



## EllaBelly (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmmmm...according to chinese medicine, Kelp/KunBu promotes urination and softens hardness (for lumps, goiter,scrofula) so i would say NO do not use it during pregnancy! When growing a baby you do not want to cause excessive elimination of any sort. The Bensky Materia Medica of Chinese Herbs does mention it's anti-asthmatic effect but i would just avoid it's use altogether while pregnant. As for breastfeeding i think it's ok (haven't heard of ny contraindications so far). i add pinches of powdered kelp into my 9 month old's pureed concoctions for iron, potassium, calcium, iodine....
i hope that info is useful for you. Ella.

Ella Pedersen, DTCM, R.Ac., R.TCMP., Doula, MOM
Photographer for Bellies, Births and Babies Photo Documentary
www.ellapedersen.com


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I craved it when pregnant! My midwife said I should probably eat it then because I live in the goiter belt where there is no iodine in the soil. I was probably deficient. I felt better after taking it. I didn't take it medicinally though. I just added it to foods.


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

So is this just an issue with kelp or all sea veggies? I was thinking of starting to experiment with kumbu in our cooking and I am 14 weeks pregnant.

Czen


----------



## EllaBelly (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi there again, i just want to add that i would eliminate the use of Kelp as a herbal supplement to treat your asthma while you are pregnant. As a food i would recommend it's use in moderation and just see how you feel about it. Your body will indicate if it's good for you. Ella.

Ella Pedersen, DTCM, R.Ac., R.TCMP., Doula, MOM
Photographer for Bellies, Births and Babies Photo Documentary
www.ellapedersen.com


----------



## G's mommy (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi!!! I actually found this thread while searching the internet for "kelp and pregnancy"... Does anybody have any websites or other updated info? I am hypothyroid and have minimal iodine intake, and thought kelp would be helpful, but I am also looking to get pregnant again soon!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smashley17 (Jan 2, 2014)

Both Susun Weed, the Herbal Guru of "Wise Woman Herbal Healing Wise" and "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year" and Rosemary Gladstar, Herbology Expert and author of "Herbal Healing for Women" suggest Kelp as a great pregnancy food...

From Herbal Healing for Women: "Seaweed (Hizike, kelp, arame, and related types)- Seaweeds are exceptionally high in minerals and are considered one of the best foods for nourishing the endocrine glands. They are far higher than most other food sources, both animal and plant, in concentrated minerals and vitamins. For most endocrine gland imbalances, seaweed is highly recommended. Because of it's unfamiliar flavor and texture, it is often hard to get people to try it, though in many parts of the world it is enjoyed as standard fare."

Susun Weed suggest getting between 1000 and 2000mg of calcium per day, and includes seaweed as an excellent source for pregnant women... "roughly one ounce of dried seaweed has about 200mg of calcium" .....she also includes it as a remedy for pre-eclampsia.....

I would like to add that the suggested dose of Modiflan is 6 capsules a day... each with 500mg of kelp (and nothing else).....

In places in the world where seaweed is consumed regularly, they exceed this "dosage" of kelp whenever they eat it!.... the pregnant women too.... and so, my gut tells me not to worry. Children are born to seaweed chomping mommies all the time... don't worry about this product... and if you're worrying a little, take one pill a day!


----------

